# Russian tortoise breeding



## kobobird (May 12, 2018)

Well I had a surprise the other day when I went to check to see how my two Russians were doing (they do not live in the same indoor enclosure but seem to enjoy spending time outside together) and I walked in on them breeding. I’ve never expected them to have eggs and I’m not even sure if she will lay eggs but I’m hoping she lays now. Just thought I would share. Here’s a video of the action too 



 Incase anyone noticed, yes Darwin (the male) has incredibly long nails. Don’t worry he’s going to the vet to get a trim on Wednesday. I’ll post an update if eggs are ever laid. Also the enclosure is not finished yet. I still gotta add a lip to the top to make sure they don’t escape. Thanks for reading everyone


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2018)

I wouldn't worry about long nails on Russian tortoises. They do seem to grow pretty long, however, it seems to be normal for them. Unless they're starting to curl, I'd leave them alone. Once they start living outside all the time the nails will wear down naturally.


----------



## kobobird (May 12, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> I wouldn't worry about long nails on Russian tortoises. They do seem to grow pretty long, however, it seems to be normal for them. Unless they're starting to curl, I'd leave them alone. Once they start living outside all the time the nails will wear down naturally.



That’s good to know. Thank you. I’ll have to tell the vet I don’t need the nails cut when he goes in for a beak trim


----------



## Kaeloni (Aug 6, 2018)

Did you ever find eggs?


----------



## kobobird (Sep 14, 2018)

Kaeloni said:


> Did you ever find eggs?



Sadly no. The female’s appetite grew quite a lot and she became aggressive towards me (even trying to attack the weed eater). She has dug what seemed to be a test nest last week but hasn’t dug anymore lately. Still hoping for eggs though!


----------

